# charging adaptor



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone seen,made, or know of a well designed adapter to go from deans to bullets?


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just about any hobby store should have them.
Here's a couple I found:

Tower Hobbies

A Main Hobbies

Amazon[
/URL]

[URL="http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=RCE2468"]Stormer Hobbies

Just a few from the sites I have bookmarked, just ask at your local shop or track. You can also make your own buy buying wire, deans connector, and bullet connectors OR buy a charging cable with a deans on one end and bare wire on the other and solder bullets to them (or vice versa if you buy a set of bullets with bare wire).


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

i want to clarify- i want to be able to have the unit as compact as possible to be able to nail 4.22 on both leads, the longer the adaptor the more off my numbers are...make sense?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Dean's only*

My advice: switch to dean's only


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

I'd move the voltage sensing leads to the bullet plug.


----------



## Farmercarl (Feb 12, 2014)

I made my own. But the best thing to do is get some male 2mm bullets to put on your sensor leads and some female bullets to solder on the side of your deans plugs and your 4mm bullets so you can switch the leads from one to the other depending on which you use. That way you can charge spec packs and open packs with the same charger.


----------

